# Kandi Coco apparently gone



## ElectricMillwright (May 12, 2014)

I own a Kandi Coco and a Wheego Whip. Could you send me that parts list and do you have prices for certain parts? I am trying to convert my Wheego from 96v to 72v, do you know anything about Delta Q chargers?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

rkarl89203 said:


> Talked with a rep at KandiUsa this morning. I am informed that they are no longer importing the Kandi Coco Smart Car clone (I own one) into the US, at least for the forseeable future..
> 
> 6300 fun miles since Aug 2011.....darn.


I wonder if you could just shoehorn in generic parts, what is broken on your car?

Also its unfortunate that Kandi isn't here anymore because they were the one "free" EV you could get after tax rebates in certain states.



ElectricMillwright said:


> I own a Kandi Coco and a Wheego Whip. Could you send me that parts list and do you have prices for certain parts? I am trying to convert my Wheego from 96v to 72v, do you know anything about Delta Q chargers?


http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/electric-golf-carts/15316-programming-curtis-controller-6.html

You can can only convert if you change out parts on the wheego, the controller if memory serves will live at 72 volts but the contactors, charger, and other goodies need to be swapped out, there are ways around this issue but they are more involved than just getting new/used parts that work at 72 volts.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## ElectricMillwright (May 12, 2014)

There is nothing wrong at all, just weak batteries. I know I can get more AH out of 6 volt batteries than 8 volt at nearly half of the price. I ran it at 72 volts with no errors or issues. I know I need the charger to charge to 72v not 96v. Can I do this with a profile change? Do you know anything about upgrading a Wheego or a Kandi to Lithium?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

ElectricMillwright said:


> There is nothing wrong at all, just weak batteries. I know I can get more AH out of 6 volt batteries than 8 volt at nearly half of the price. I ran it at 72 volts with no errors or issues. I know I need the charger to charge to 72v not 96v. Can I do this with a profile change? Do you know anything about upgrading a Wheego or a Kandi to Lithium?


Interesting, my fathers miles zx40 will also run on various voltages without issue, you would need to drive until the car hits the LV cutout to see if it allows you to discharge your batteries fully.

Anyway...

That is what I did to my 72 volt car but it also coincided with a charger and FR contactor failing.

If your car runs fine on 72v without any mod it must have 12v contactors, which is good.

Your delta Q isn't necessarily user programmable in many circumstances, 
if you want to get the truth ask the man delta Q itself and see what they say. You will just need the model number and serial number
and they should be happy to help. If its a QuiQ you will be very lucky

My guess is you will need to send it in to them but they are usually helpfull if you have the necessary information.

http://www.delta-q.com/product/quiq-charger

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/want-buy-delta-q-quiq-usb-85622.html

http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td429422

http://www.energystar.gov/products/specs/system/files/Delta-Q_ConwayHui_Comment_Public.pdf

So you will need to ID the charger in there, there are folks on here that can program them if its the right model, if its the wrong model you can either

1. Send it to Delta Q

2. Use a contactor and lightspeed energy monitor or manually kill the charger when it hits the right voltage. (you won't get 100% charge though in most circumstance)

3. Buy a cheap $50 72 volt lead acid charger off craigslist

Converting to lithium on the cheap just means selecting appropriate lithium batteries (and the appropriate number of cells) 
1. so that you can fit them into your rig
2. So your cells will also have the right voltage for your charger to cut off correctly without overcharging
3. So you can balance and monitor the voltage so you do not either over discharge or overcharge.

Hundreds of threads on the Lifepo4 subject.


----------



## ElectricMillwright (May 12, 2014)

I thank you for your knowledge. My charger is a Quiq. I am correct about lower voltage and higher AH meaning lower speed and more range? My Wheego tops out at 38mph on 96 volts and 30mph at 72 volts. I am seeking range and I need help. I know a good FLA with good maintenance will give more range than the 3 year old AGMs currently in there. I did load test the AGMs, I did have about half of them drop to about 6.1v under load. A few held up at 6.4v to 6.5v. The easiest thing I can do is buy 12 new 8v 200 AH batts. I want to save money and be smart as well. I wonder if my Quiq will do a Life algorithm?


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a Delta-Q, 72V charger from a Zap PK, very low time on it. Send me a pm if your interested.

Where are you at ?

Roy


----------



## rooster (Dec 6, 2015)

There is a blog that people can list Kandi Coco parts. Anyone know of this site?


----------



## mrmemo (Jan 5, 2016)

rkarl89203 said:


> Talked with a rep at KandiUsa this morning. I am informed that they are no longer importing the Kandi Coco Smart Car clone (I own one) into the US, at least for the forseeable future..
> 
> Sadly I will most likely be looking to sell mine as I am about to give up on finding some specific parts. They are sending me a list of what parts they have left for purchase.
> 
> 6300 fun miles since Aug 2011.....darn.


 I am picking up a 2010 convertible with 400 miles on it on Thursday. I was told that parts would not be that hard to come by. Should I pass? If you are selling yours what are they worth?


----------



## DavesRightHere (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a 2010 Kandi CoCo with a broken drivers side rear axle. Suggestions on where I might find a replacement??


----------



## rooster (Dec 6, 2015)

Kandi Coco. Does your Kandi have a solid rear axle or independant rear suspension. The later ones had solid axle to cut down on noise. There is a place in California who may have what you need.


----------



## alysah58 (Feb 8, 2017)

*Kandi Coco - ERR 6*

I am getting an ERR6 on my car. The carshows fully charged battery, but will only go a few blocks then dies. I restart and it shows batteries need charge. I am charging fully. Batteries are good could it be the Controller is bad? Where can I get a new Controller?


----------



## rooster (Dec 6, 2015)

To my knowledge, there are no replacement controllers available for the Greatlands used in the Coco. I have tried many times to contact Greatlands with no response. There are no known schematic drawings for this controller either which complicated things.

Wheel Bearings, Chargers, and Motor Controller are the weak link on these units.


----------



## alysah58 (Feb 8, 2017)

I need a new controller anyone know of someone parting out a Coco? I will buy your controller, please let me know.


----------

